# Aloha From Hawaii



## usmcwife27 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey  Everyone!

So Im new here. And well like most of you Im a makeup addict, newly addicted to MAC, I got 1/3 of the HK collection and some pp's and Im in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im a new mommy to a beautiful 2 month old baby girl, and a wife to a wonderful Marine. Were currently stationed in Hawaii but originally from Cali.
Im excited to be on here


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 21, 2009)

wow no one here to welcome


----------



## meland2lilones (Mar 21, 2009)

you'll love it here..haha


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 21, 2009)

aww my first welcome, yeaaaaa. thank you





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meland2lilones* 

 
_




you'll love it here..haha_


----------



## brandi (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey!

I'm from Hawaii too! How are you liking it here?


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 22, 2009)

hey girl! nice to meet ya. where u live?? im liking it enough to leave now lol..been on da rock 2+ years and ready to head back to real home cali lol...have u got the new sugarsweet collection ms addict lol...im slowly turnin into one as well...lol.....





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 

 
_Hey!

I'm from Hawaii too! How are you liking it here?



_


----------



## brandi (Mar 22, 2009)

2+ years! Yup you've seen everything already. I live in Aiea. Yes, I did get the sugarsweet collection. Not all of it, maybe almost half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you get anything from this collection?

Where are you living on this rock?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## joey444 (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome!!  Congrats on your baby girl!  Girls are the best...lol!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't be a stranger


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 23, 2009)

We live in Kaneohe, husband is a Marine. Aiea ooh Pearlridge right round da corner. Yup splurged $200 yesterday on The Sugarsweet Collection, bought all shadesticks and I hate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 

 
_2+ years! Yup you've seen everything already. I live in Aiea. Yes, I did get the sugarsweet collection. Not all of it, maybe almost half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you get anything from this collection?

Where are you living on this rock?_


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Welcome!! Congrats on your baby girl! Girls are the best...lol!_


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank You

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wizzer3245* 

 
_Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't be a stranger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## scarlettgloss (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## n_c (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome Maria!


----------



## 808MACArtist (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Maria! I'm new here too..and from kaneohe,hawaii. I'm also a mac addict..I actually have my interview/demo this thursday..Hope everything goes well..I currently work for lancome in macys. I'm proud mommy & engaged ..2 Girls (lana-lei) 2yrs and (madison) 5 yrs old.


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank You!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scarlettgloss* 

 
_Hi and welcome!_


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Welcome Maria!_


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sweet!! I live in Kaneohe too and have a 2 month old baby girl. Which MAC you applying to??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *808MACArtist* 

 
_Hi Maria! I'm new here too..and from kaneohe,hawaii. I'm also a mac addict..I actually have my interview/demo this thursday..Hope everything goes well..I currently work for lancome in macys. I'm proud mommy & engaged ..2 Girls (lana-lei) 2yrs and (madison) 5 yrs old._


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank You!!!






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra!!_


----------



## fintia (Mar 26, 2009)

Alohaaaaaaaaa! ;-D


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 26, 2009)

hA ha Mahalo


----------



## duch3ss25 (Mar 26, 2009)

Aloha and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to Specktra!!!


----------

